#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  47-jarige man opzoek naar jou!

## Mohamed47

Salaam,

Allereerst bedankt dat je de moeite hebt genomen om mijn bericht te lezen. Ik ben een 47-jarige Marokkaanse man die opzoek is naar een nieuw leven samen met (mogelijk) jou. 

Ben jij opzoek naar een man die alles op orde heeft in zijn leven en jou in NIETS te kort zal doen dan ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres. Elhamdulileh heb ik alles goed voor elkaar en kom ik maar 1 ding in mijn leven te kort en dat ben (mogelijk) jij!!

Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben. Gescheiden of het hebben van kinderen is voor mij geen probleem, ik zal de kinderen verzorgen en behandelen alsof het mijn eigen zijn.

Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, stuur mij dan een mailtje met het liefst jouw nummer erin zodat ik jou kan bellen. 

Ik hoop van je te horen inshAllah.

Ma3a salama

----------


## evergreen

Salam alaykoum,

----------


## Mohamed47

Up up up

----------


## doosje30

een 47-jarige Marokkaanse man die opzoek is naar een nieuw leven samen met (mogelijk) jou. 

Ben jij opzoek naar een man die alles op orde heeft in zijn leven en jou in NIETS te kort zal doen dan ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres. Elhamdulileh heb ik alles goed voor elkaar en kom ik maar 1 ding in mijn leven te kort en dat ben (mogelijk) jij!!

Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben. Gescheiden of het hebben van kinderen is voor mij geen probleem, ik zal de kinderen verzorgen en behandelen alsof het mijn eigen zijn.

Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, stuur mij dan een mailtje met het liefst jouw nummer erin zodat ik jou kan bellen. 

Ik hoop van je te horen inshAllah.

Ma3a salama[/QUOTE] salam ik wil je graag leren kennen als je jou nummer stuurt neem ik contact met je op mvg

----------


## doosje30

Salam ik wil jou leren kennen mvg

----------


## Mevrouw-H

18 ook goed?

----------


## Tati

Salaam walakum, 
Ben jij nog op zoek?

----------


## Bantbladi

Salam si Mohammed ik heb jou verhaal gelezen mooie machaalah en je zoekt een vrouw jonger dan jou daarom durf ik jou deze bericht te sturen dus als je nog vrijgezel bent wil ik nog kennis met je maken naar als je al iemand tegen kwam dan ga ik jou veel geluk wensen en inchaalah sa3ada ou lahna 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## carolinedevis

salam,ben gescheiden belgische vrouw,moslim geen probleem ,maar waarom maak jij een probleem als ik wat oudre zou zijn dan jou?weet dat ze me 10 j jonger schatten ,


> Salaam,
> bismalla
> Allereerst bedankt dat je de moeite hebt genomen om mijn bericht te lezen. Ik ben een 47-jarige Marokkaanse man die opzoek is naar een nieuw leven samen met (mogelijk) jou. 
> 
> Ben jij opzoek naar een man die alles op orde heeft in zijn leven en jou in NIETS te kort zal doen dan ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres. Elhamdulileh heb ik alles goed voor elkaar en kom ik maar 1 ding in mijn leven te kort en dat ben (mogelijk) jij!!
> 
> Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben. Gescheiden of het hebben van kinderen is voor mij geen probleem, ik zal de kinderen verzorgen en behandelen alsof het mijn eigen zijn.
> 
> Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, stuur mij dan een mailtje met het liefst jouw nummer erin zodat ik jou kan bellen. 
> ...

----------


## carolinedevis

salam ,en een beetje ouder? ,moslim geen probleem hoor,

----------


## saida70

Ik snapt eigenlijk het niet, jij zegt *Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol*  en daarna zeg jij *zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben*, dus leeftijd speelt wel een rol voor je. :hihi: 


[QUOTE=doosje30;5403165]een 47-jarige Marokkaanse man die opzoek is naar een nieuw leven samen met (mogelijk) jou. 

Ben jij opzoek naar een man die alles op orde heeft in zijn leven en jou in NIETS te kort zal doen dan ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres. Elhamdulileh heb ik alles goed voor elkaar en kom ik maar 1 ding in mijn leven te kort en dat ben (mogelijk) jij!!

Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben. Gescheiden of het hebben van kinderen is voor mij geen probleem, ik zal de kinderen verzorgen en behandelen alsof het mijn eigen zijn.

Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, stuur mij dan een mailtje met het liefst jouw nummer erin zodat ik jou kan bellen. 

Ik hoop van je te horen inshAllah.

----------


## Tanawia70

Salaam Mohammed, 

En ben je nog naar die juiste vrouw op zoek? 

Groetjes samira

----------


## salma 32

Salaam wa alaikum, ben een gescheiden Vrouw van 32 jaar, pm me maar als je nog genteresseerd bent.

----------


## selma.

Pm mij.

----------


## Zorgzamedame

Salam...

Kun je mij een pm berichtje sturen

----------


## Yasmine77

ik kom graag in contact insha Allah

----------


## Wouki

Zo, deze heeft succes.

----------


## Inayssa

Hallo ben je nog geinterseerd laat mij weten

Allereerst bedankt dat je de moeite hebt genomen om mijn bericht te lezen. Ik ben een 47-jarige Marokkaanse man die opzoek is naar een nieuw leven samen met (mogelijk) jou. 

Ben jij opzoek naar een man die alles op orde heeft in zijn leven en jou in NIETS te kort zal doen dan ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres. Elhamdulileh heb ik alles goed voor elkaar en kom ik maar 1 ding in mijn leven te kort en dat ben (mogelijk) jij!!

Leeftijd speelt voor mij geen rol zolang je maar niet ouder bent dan ik ben. Gescheiden of het hebben van kinderen is voor mij geen probleem, ik zal de kinderen verzorgen en behandelen alsof het mijn eigen zijn.

Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, stuur mij dan een mailtje met het liefst jouw nummer erin zodat ik jou kan bellen. 

Ik hoop van je te horen inshAllah.

Ma3a salama[/QUOTE]

----------


## Inayssa

Hoi ben je nog geinterseerd

----------


## Inayssa

Mail [email protected]

----------


## Lieve dame34

Salam ben lieve zorgzame dame geinterseerd hoe zit dat met jou ben je nog zoekende

----------


## fatiha1971

salaam mohamed
ben je nog op zoek naar een vrouw .ik wel je wel leer ken .
ik ben 46 jaar en ik heb twee zonen een van 26 en van 18 jaar

----------


## aichaaa

Upppp

----------


## roosje10

Salaam,
Je je topic spreekt mij aan. Ik wil ook een man leren kennen met de intentie te gaan trouwen
Pm mij als je nog zoekend bent.

----------


## coucta

Salam
Pm mij als je nog zoekend bent

----------


## Nadiya1234

Haiii,

Mijn zus is de ideale vrouw voor jou  :Smilie:

----------

